# Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club HOA



## roadtriper (Mar 29, 2011)

The annual HOA Meeting and elections will be in Las Vegas at the resort on June 18th    I've been told that the Grand Opening of the New Clubhouse Complex is scheduled for that weekend as well!   Owner notification letters and election info are to be mailed sometime next month.  construction completion in sight!


----------



## jackio (Mar 29, 2011)

That's good news.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Art4th (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm going to be there in about two weeks. I'll take some pictures of the new construction and post them here when I return.


----------



## Dori (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd love to see the photos. We have stayed there twice (and another time at the old SB-Yuck!) and love the location and the resort itself.

Dori


----------



## Art4th (May 8, 2011)

Here are the pictures I promised. Sorry for the delay. There was work going on while we were there and the word is that they'll be done by the end of Summer. We shall see.


----------



## Dori (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This job has been taking forever. Hopefully, they will be finished soon.

Dori


----------



## jackio (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting these. - Jacki


----------



## suzanne (May 9, 2011)

We will be there from May 26th thru June 3rd in a 2 bedroom unit. Is there a specific building we should call and request to get a non smoking unit and  avoid any of the construction noise and that puts us closer to the strip?

Suzanne


----------



## Art4th (May 9, 2011)

suzanne said:


> We will be there from May 26th thru June 3rd in a 2 bedroom unit. Is there a specific building we should call and request to get a non smoking unit and  avoid any of the construction noise and that puts us closer to the strip?
> 
> Suzanne



Suzanne,
    All the units are non-smoking. Here's a map of the resort.






They won't guarantee you any specific unit if you call. If you get a unit at the front of the resort (closest to the Strip) you'll be right where the construction is (clubhouse on the map). We were in building 12 a few weeks ago and had no issues with construction noise, but weren't around much during the day. Even if you're at the back end of the resort (buildings 17 or 21), it's only a 2-3 minute walk to get to Koval.

The Strip is an easy 10-15 minute walk. I go right through the Imperial Palace garage area, then through the casino to the Strip.

Let me know if I can answer any other questions.

Art


----------



## roadtriper (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Art.   sure doesn't look like they will make the June 18 opening date! 
but it's shapping up.   when we were there in Nov. there was no stucco work done at all. the front entrance and the clubhouse were just plywood sheathing.   anyone else going out for the annual meeting???   RT


----------



## MollyBuzz (May 14, 2011)

I was there in November as well, it's nice to see some progress has been made since then.  Hopefully going in in November this year too, can't wait! I love it at SB, best ebay purchase I ever made!


----------



## Mimi (May 17, 2011)

I hope the link below will direct you to more pictures of Summer Bay from our trip April 22 to May 6, 2011.  Driving up to the resort looked like a disaster area, especially in the dark upon arrival. During our May week, we were detoured to a side entrance. I'm glad we had a car. It was windy, there was lots of dust and uneven walking areas--what a mess.  We were unable to travel to Vegas last Spring, so I was shocked when the resort entrance and the waterfall pool weren't finished yet!  No luck with our detailed phone requests via Customer Care, either.  We arrived late from the East Coast and after 45 mlnutes, the check-in clerk could only come up with third floor units for us, and we are seniors, staying for 2 weeks. When I pressed, she finally indicated all other units were BLOCKED!!!  We had to request a manager's assistance to UNLOCK a first floor unit, as requested, but we did not get the 2br layout we wanted. We prefer the W/D off the balcany, with added space inside (and large walk-in closet), but we ended up in 18-113 far away from the construction noise. We were given the option of moving to another unit the second week, but that wasn't happening!  

https://picasaweb.google.com/108696...rBayLVDCMay2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCLXUgaLZ09DrGQ#


----------



## roadtriper (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Mimi, looks like about two weeks between Arts pics and yours. I see quite a bit of headway. looks like they might pull off the June Opening.   could you see into the clubhouse at all?      has anyone recieved info on the annual meeting and ballots???   I was told they were going to be sent in Apr. ?     I heard from Past Board member and tugger  James Reach. he said he was running again for a position on the Board.    James was always a very Owner friendly board member.    not sure who else is running or up for re-election ???
I'm planning on going out for the June meeting, any questions I can find answers for?     RT


----------



## Mimi (May 19, 2011)

No, Roadtriper, we could not see into the Clubhouse~It was all blocked off!  We have received the June 18th meeting notice and one ballot. I have been patiently waiting for two other mailings, since we own 3 weeks. I also spoke to James Reach a few days ago regarding his hopes to be back on our Board.  I was really glad to learn that he was still willing to serve and I assured him that he would get my vote. His informative posts on TUG were so beneficial during Summer Bay's move to the Las Vegas Desert Club. I decided today to phone Customer Care to find out if I could just make copies of the ballot and I was told that would be fine. Since there is no place to insert a week or unit # on the ballot, I just put that information at the bottom of the form, so there would be no problem submitting triple ballots from one owner.


----------



## roadtriper (May 19, 2011)

OK, no sooner did I ask the question and my Ballots showed up!   looks like we have 7 folks running with 4 seats up for grabs.   
Jo-Ann Whitaker
Dave Fremantle
Charles McKewrn
Gary D. Koekli
James Reach
Marcel P. Ferrere
Dennis J Stacy Sr.

Here is my .02  FWIW,     Charles McKern  has been President  of the HOA ever since I've owned at SB   and I think he has done a fine job, and has helped bring the HOA and the resort through some pretty rough times! Charles has always been avail. and quickly answers any questions and helped solve any problems I've has as an owner   Charles has my Votes.

Gary D Koehli has been Treasurer for 8 years and Like Charles has toughed out some rough times.   I've been impressed with his financial reports at all of the annual meetings and his ability to provide accurate and professional answers to any qustions on the Budget and Expenses etc.   Gary Has my Votes

James Reach is a Past Board member and at one time a very active member here on TUG. James was also on the board  durring most of the termoil with the old resort and Management company.  I always found James to be the most "Owner Friendly"  of the board members. and  when he could he always kept us up to date on the latest happenings and news from the resort durring all the uncertianty with the old resort/ Harrah's / Desertclub Move etc.    James has My Votes

That leaves me undecided on one seat, anybody have any insights or recomendations on any of the other 4???


----------



## roadtriper (May 20, 2011)

*oops need to proof-read*

That should say  
Charles Mckern
Gary D. Koehli

My fat fingers dont always hit the right keys!


----------

